# Awesome Morning Out!!!



## Metal Liz (29/6/14)

Thanks to a great bud that's been knuckling down and following his dream, we had this amazing experience this morning! Come to visit for weekend, first time we see him in a year and we go for a flight around the mountain!!! It was awesome!!! I got shotgun and got to "fly" the plane for like 5 seconds too, but it was too stressful for me to handle hahaha!!!






















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

heights freak me out but i think even i would have been over the moon to go on such an awesome little trip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

